# Up Next: laaev, in other words, leave or left Velocity / Colocrossing / ChicagoVPS



## drmike (Jul 3, 2014)

*laaev*  what an interesting word.

You plug it into Google and #1 result is:

 


> _LAAEV_ - _Left Atrial Appendage Emptying Velocity_
> www.acronymfinder.com/Left-Atrial-Appendage-Emptying-Velocity-(*LA*...
> 
> What does _LAAEV_ stand for? _LAAEV_ stands for _Left Atrial Appendage Emptying Velocity_. This definition appears very rarely


Key word VELOCITY.  Velocity.. hmmm how about Velocity Servers, or ahem subsidiary ColoCrossing....

What is this riddle?  It's a fun one.   Someone changed their username over on Lowendtalk or LET changed it for them, unsure which.  This account is one of my favorites since Adam Ng, likes to send bogus DMCA's to providers claiming he owns my avatars...  Just happened in past 2 weeks... So he has been on my radar (refer to earlier piece about his attending a highschool prom)...

Fun thread to read:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/24081/greenvaluehost-com-already-giving-me-a-headache/p2

Search for CTRL-F - laaev...

"laaev Member 


March 26




Is @Jack still working for GreenValueHost?"

To which others quote:

Jack Member 


March 26





@CVPS_Adam said: Is Jack still working for GreenValueHost?


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 3, 2014)

> 123Systems seems to be running on auto-fail-pilot lately


Not true at all, according to a post on LET Chris is handling 123 PayPal disputes as fast as they come in (Chris>123's PayPal where have I heard this before...oh yeah, Chris>UGVPS PayPal).



> TL;DR = CVPS_Adam has laaev'd ahem, left ChicagoVPS / Colocrossing / Velocity Servers.   Gone, goodbye, doesn't work there anymore...


Good luck at the new job Kevin!  Will you be moving back to NYC from Buffalo?

So if Laaev is gone does that mean customers are left in the hands of someone who lists the following skills on his LinkedIn profile (note: not a single one of the skills is technology /server / virtualization related )?  It might explain the increase in complaints about downtime, network issues, and performance problems at those 2 LEB regular rotation providers CVPS doesn't have any ownership interest in.



> Skills & Expertise
> 
> 
> Strategic Planning
> ...


----------



## Francisco (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe he's going to college now? Then again, if he really enjoys this field I don't think

college is going to do much for him besides burn his wallet.

There's more than a few datacenters in California that could use techs with a presumably

good understanding of virtulization.

I have an idea of who might have left with him given some interactions I had in the past week or so,

but I won't say anything until I have a chance to ask them.

Curious if he left on good terms with them or what.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2014)

Well in my experience, employees don't leave ColoCrossing land on good terms. 

Adam has been around and is technically capable.   College, meh, burning a boat of money for show....   He'll do well in Cali with a real on location in the office sort of gig.

*Good luck at the new job Kevin!  Will you be moving back to NYC from Buffalo?*

I don't know if he visited BUFF-A-LOW but he was never there working day-to-day... I know, running joke from the Kevin days, back to Buffalo...

*Not true at all, according to a post on LET Chris is handling 123 PayPal disputes as fast as they come in*

First person to get this proven wins a special prize.  No proof yet, sadly ;(  But the disregard to customers - failing to deliver dedicated servers in CVPS' case and not giving a refund after multiple weeks, that's downright fraud.

*It might explain the increase in complaints about downtime, network issues, and performance problems at those 2 LEB regular rotation providers CVPS doesn't have any ownership interest in.*

Well,  I am wondering why the Indian helpdesk hasn't been increased   As bad as they are, certainly better than ca$h  daddy answering the tickets. But,yeah totally seems for technical matters that CVPS + 123Systems + BlueVM have fallen into a deep pothole and uniformly bad at all three of them.  Perhaps it's a matter of slab-o-tage


----------



## blergh (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm surprised you people still give a hoot about these people, don't you ever get bored? I know i do.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 3, 2014)

oh my GOD again is you? drmike you do need another hobby man. lol is like an obsession, which is actually kind of funny, but ! dude!


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> oh my GOD again is you? drmike you do need another hobby man. lol is like an obsession, which is actually kind of funny, but ! dude!


I thought it was an intresting read.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2014)

Seconded.  Always amusing to see the failed machinations of amateurs.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 3, 2014)

So Kevdam's LET username has been changed to laaev. It's clear their the same user, profile ID is 661 on both, and the profile comments on there (mirror, if they're deleted) mention "account upgrades" and "plans". I get all that. I don't understand why whoever changed the name would go to the trouble of coming of with a name that so subtly indicates Kevdam leaving. Possibly just coincidence?

Oh, interestingly, this thread is now the #5 result on Google for "laaev".


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2014)

Absolutely hilarious is that their methods of trying to hide of sweep under the rug all of their internal problems and squabbles achieve the exact opposite of what they want - shady tactics just cause people to snoop deeper, and bring more of their failings to light.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone confirmed that Adam _has _actually left?


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Has anyone confirmed that Adam _has _actually left?


Certainly not, all speculation at this point. We'll have to see if CVPS posts anything. Or we could start bombarding CVPS with sales tickets to see if he responds on any of them


----------



## Steven F (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm a bit confused. Does the LE*/vpsBoard community now like/dislike/have a mood of indifference towards Adam Nguyen?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2014)

Quite a few folks look disfavourably on him due to his fake name antics as Kevin Hillstrand - honesty goes a long way here, and conversely, dishonesty is a very quick way to find yourself a pariah.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Quite a few folks look disfavourably on him due to his fake name antics as Kevin Hillstrand - honesty goes a long way here, and conversely, dishonesty is a very quick way to find yourself a pariah.


The Hillstrand antics weren't a little white one-time stretch....  It went on for literally years.  He posted on multiple sites introducing himself as Kevin and chirping about living in New York and all...

There were far more incidents where it felt like his bosses Fabozzi and Biloh were having him do their dirty work.  There were threads on the old site over there where he took big cat swipes at a bunch of folks.  Again, his  own doing or the company man doing the company dirt?

Like always, I've confirmed Adam is gone from CVPS/CC.  Whether folks care to believe this or not is another story....  I offered him a peace offering, and if CVPS/CC does the Rallias-treatment of stiffing him on his owed money or anything else foul, I've offered my assistance.


----------

